# anyone have radio shack 15-1630



## Optical Serenity (Jun 2, 2006)

the local rat shack has the antenna for sale for 37 dollars or so...can I pick up hd locals that are about 26 miles away


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I could not find a 15-1630,must be some indoor ant. The 15-2160 is a good UHF ant for $25 would never try an indoor over 20 miles.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyway it totally depends on where you live, what the terrain is like, whether all of your HD stations are UHF or whether there's some VHF mixed in there (esp. VHF-LO), etc...get thee to antennaweb.org.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

He posted 15-1634 on the other forum, that is a round omni JUNK


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I use the 15-1880 from 30 miles and it picks up everything.


----------

